# Does anyone else get hastled by jelous people?



## Dalton1988 (Mar 6, 2010)

Since its quite a nice warm day, I just left my university gym about 10 minutes ago and thought I would wear my t-shirt because its nice and warm. I just went outside and crossed over the road heading towards my university library and I heard someone say something like "Roid head" in a chavvy voice. I turner around and there was two chavvy lads about 18-20 and a chav lass that looked about 14. I carried on walking and I heard them shout "wicked mate". So I put my bag down took off my glasses and had a walk over and one of them started getting cheeky so I just smacked him and put him down. The other one caught my lip and now its abit cut. Put that little skinny runt on the floor with his mate too. Im shaking abit now though. I cant believe this ****, sometimes get it but wasnt expecting it the first time I wore a t-shirt this year. I aint no where near as big as most lads on here, so other people must get this too right?


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

only asked how mch i can bench when im out which isnt alot lol, hate chavs


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

right so you beat some guy up for calling you a name? Is this a university of a primary school you go to?

Wow - what a great guy. Why not just ignore it and walk on?


----------



## Dalton1988 (Mar 6, 2010)

russforever said:


> only asked how mch i can bench when im out which isnt alot lol, hate chavs


yeah I dont mind stuff like that its nice. I really dont see the point in getting cheeky with someone for no reason. I guess they were trying to impress the little girlie.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Wee G said:


> right so you beat some guy up for calling you a name? Is this a university of a primary school you go to?
> 
> Wow - what a great guy. Why not just ignore it and walk on?


x2


----------



## Dalton1988 (Mar 6, 2010)

Wee G said:


> right so you beat some guy up for calling you a name? Is this a university of a primary school you go to?


University, I dont like fighting but he started it. I went over and him and his mate started getting more cheeky. If i didnt do something I would of only got smacked when I walked away. I thought they would actually say 'sorry mate' or something, when they didnt I had one choice, attack or retaliate. Attack is always the best option if a punch up is innevitable anyway.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Dalton1988 said:


> University, I dont like fighting but he started it.* I went over and him* and his mate started getting more cheeky. If i didnt do something I would of only got smacked when I walked away. I thought they would actually say 'sorry mate' or something, when they didnt I had one choice, attack or retaliate. Attack is always the best option if a punch up is innevitable anyway.


 :confused1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i agree with Wee G. so some chavs said a few words? so what. if someone says crap to me i simply start a conversation with them, it never ends in a fight.


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

i would of just ripped my t-shirt/vest off then cracked out a few poses whilst shouting "yeah baby it all zee roids init"

:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Dalton1988 (Mar 6, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> :confused1:


Yeah maybe that doesnt explain it too well. I just went over and said "did you have something to say?" and one of them satrted going "**** off you tit il nock ya teeth out". So after about 15 seconds I smacked him. I dont see anything wrong with that. The lad probably bullies loads of people who darent stand up to him.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

why not just try to converse with him and ask him why he would say something liek that? lol people think its funny if someone starts on me and im all calm and just ask questions. then they just calm down and start talking sensibly.


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

im actually quite jelous -- i dont get people start on me or shout things out , feel im missing out tbh:lol:


----------



## Dalton1988 (Mar 6, 2010)

BigDom86 said:


> why not just try to converse with him and ask him why he would say something liek that? lol people think its funny if someone starts on me and im all calm and just ask questions. then they just calm down and start talking sensibly.


I did go over nice and calm. It just escalated.


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

Sounds like the "Roid rage" to me


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

you didnt go over calm. you went over and said "you got something to say", of course this is going to get a reaction of someone. if you wanted to make a better impact you could of whipped your dick out and stuck it in the lasses mouth while bashing in the other two? a simply slap doesnt suffice.


----------



## Dalton1988 (Mar 6, 2010)

ryoken said:


> im actually quite jelous -- i dont get people start on me or shout things out , feel im missing out tbh:lol:


lol, i dont normally, use to get trouble on nights out. Not normally during the day time.


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

SALKev said:


>


thats a roider alright he even has BEARD:lol:


----------



## Dalton1988 (Mar 6, 2010)

BigDom86 said:


> you didnt go over calm. you went over and said "you got something to say", of course this is going to get a reaction of someone. if you wanted to make a better impact you could of whipped your dick out and stuck it in the lasses mouth while bashing in the other two? a simply slap doesnt suffice.


lol she was 14, im 21, too peado for me! I think its sick that they were even trying to impress a lass that age!


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

You should have walked away from it too be fair but i am glad ya smacked the chav scum :lol:

You should have robbed them too even stole there hoody, they lose all there powers with no hoody.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

you're looking for replies such as "nice one mate people like that need a lesson"

but no, you started a fight because of your ego.

Tool.


----------



## Dalton1988 (Mar 6, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> you're looking for replies such as "nice one mate people like that need a lesson"
> 
> but no, you started a fight because of your ego.
> 
> Tool.


I dont believe I did start the fight. But if I ever shouted random abuse at people I dont know then I would expect a slap for it. Bullies thrive of people not standing up for themselves. I stood up for myself. Maybe next time he will be more careful who he shouts **** at!


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

remember mate, with great power comes great responsibility


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Dalton1988 said:


> I dont believe I did start the fight. But if I ever shouted random abuse at people I dont know then I would expect a slap for it. Bullies thrive of people not standing up for themselves. I stood up for myself. Maybe next time he will be more careful who he shouts **** at!


we all hate chavs, but we're better than then, now behave yourself :thumbup1:


----------



## Dalton1988 (Mar 6, 2010)

dingosteve said:


> remember mate, with great power comes great responsibility


in your avatar your probably abit bigger than me. Therefore, if I seen you I would have respect. I wouldnt shout something that would get me put on the floor!


----------



## Dalton1988 (Mar 6, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> we all hate chavs, but we're better than then, now behave yourself :thumbup1:


I will repent tomorrow at church.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Dalton1988 said:


> I dont believe I did start the fight. But if I ever shouted random abuse at people I dont know then I would expect a slap for it. Bullies thrive of people not standing up for themselves. I stood up for myself. Maybe next time he will be more careful who he shouts **** at!


That's a fair point imo.

If what you are saying is actually true, then they started the fight by shouting abuse and got what they deserved.

Go over and talk to them sensibly pmsl:lol: You would look a bit of a nob imo.

Either ignore it or do as OP did.

OP you will prob come unstuck at some point though if you keep doing it but you get a thumbs up from me for this time:thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Dalton1988 said:


> lol she was 14, im 21, *too peado* for me! I think its sick that they were even trying to impress a lass that age!


what does "too paedo" mean? is there like an acceptable amount of paedo before it becomes wrong? :lol:


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> you're looking for replies such as "nice one mate people like that need a lesson"
> 
> but no, you started a fight because of your ego.
> 
> Tool.


No if you read again you will find they started it by gobbing off and he retaliated.

To me that's bullying shouting things at people and bullies need a good slap.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

hmm well no one shouts stuff at me to be fair but if they did well im pretty laid back + im applying to be a magistrate so i think keeoing my nose clean is the right way


----------



## Dalton1988 (Mar 6, 2010)

BigDom86 said:


> what does "too paedo" mean? is there like an acceptable amount of paedo before it becomes wrong? :lol:


well since im 12 now, under 16 would be peodo, 14 would be too peado. Peado is still bad and not acceptable. Too peado is erm... Well if she was my daughter I would lynch the lad and she wouldnt ever be allowed out the house.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Bonzer said:


> No if you read again you will find they started it by gobbing off and he retaliated.
> 
> To me that's bullying shouting things at people and bullies need a good slap.


i agree to a point, i don't like people who gob off, but as Boyzone said, it's only words.

99% of me does think he's a tool, especially coming on here afterwards looking for approval.

1% is giving that approval, because i DO hate chavvy gobby little plums.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

ok so a little chav gives you a complement and you feel the need to hit him for it? weird? are you embarrassed about looking big and muscular or something?


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

TBH, i take back the tool, as far as what you did.

something just doesn't sit right about coming on here and looking for approval, been too many threads about it.

All i'd suggest is that next time, shout back at them from where YOU are, rather than go over to them, and see if they have the guts to come to you.

If they do, smack them, if not, you've won anyway?


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

i personnaly think your the bullie in the situation tbh throwing your weight about knocking people out is fooking pathetic!!!

would you have still went over if they were a couple of "big" lads shouting abuse at you........nar didnt think so

NUFF SAID


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

d4ead said:


> ok so a little chav gives you a complement and you feel the need to hit him for it? weird? are you embarrassed about looking big and muscular or something?


So your walking down the road with your misses and some chav scum shouts out how he would sh*a*g your bird up the *a*rse, you would ignore it because it's a compliment?


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

how small was your tshirt to get these 'complements' ????


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I think all four in the situation were c0cks 

I would of loved to have been there, would of been the biggest laugh I've had since

watching Rocky V:lol:

You are one hard "roider"

pls don't hurt me :lol:


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

I dare someone to shout out "roid head" to Robsta with all the mocking tone you can muster.

I heard someone tried that before and got hit so hard they went back in time and knocked Buddy Holly's plane out of the sky. :lol:

If you're going to try and mug people off in the street, expect a good hiding every now and then.


----------



## Dalton1988 (Mar 6, 2010)

BIG-UNC said:


> would you have still went over if they were a couple of "big" lads shouting abuse at you........nar didnt think so
> 
> NUFF SAID


Yeah of course. There was 2 of them, roughly my age by the looks of them. They thought they were hard. I showed them that they wernt. I wasnt the one thinking I was awsome or anything or trying to show off and frighten people. Just going to the library to do some work.

Just seen your from middlesbrough. it wasnt a relative of yours that was mouthing off to me was it?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Move to America things are different here i am treated like i should LIKE A GOD!

Back in Ireland i would get the nastiest comments from pikies and i wasn't even very big back then!


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i just get looks, and people look at me surprised when i open my mouth and i sound different to what they expected


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

dirty chavs - I was asked the other day if I was on roids I laughed.. said if I had I would be wayyyyy bigger.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Pikies are horrible to everyone mate, even themselves !


True that mate and my home city of Limerick seems primarily pikie:cursing:



Khaos said:


> i just get looks, and people look at me surprised when i open my mouth and i sound different to what they expected


Do you wear G-UNIT clothes such as FUBU in xxxxxxl? :lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

stab city? lol.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> True that mate and my home city of Limerick seems primarily pikie:cursing:
> 
> Do you wear G-UNIT clothes such as FUBU in xxxxxxl? :lol:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Bonzer said:


> So your walking down the road with your misses and some chav scum shouts out how he would sh*a*g your bird up the *a*rse, you would ignore it because it's a compliment?


id shout back pay me a tenner and ill text you the photos so you can w4ank over it.

now if he shouted oi mate why you fuking that ugly b1tch id smack him. cos thats just rude.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Do you wear G-UNIT clothes such as FUBU in xxxxxxl? :lol:


I was dressing like that back in the 90s before people even heard of 50cent


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

d4ead said:


> id shout back pay me a tenner and ill text you the photos so you can w4ank over it.
> 
> now if he shouted oi mate why you fuking that ugly b1tch id smack him. cos thats just rude.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> stab city? lol.


Yep, i have had a knife pulled on me a few times fun times!

G-UNIT clothing is cool i wear GASP clothing so i don't look like a ******:whistling:

I had a cnut tell me i had a black man tattoo the other day (my superman one), last time i checked superman was white:lol:. The south is very segrigated whites hang out with whites and if you don't you get called a ****** its all rather ridiculas....


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

I think people are giving the OP a hard time here,i say good on him,gobby little pair of pr1cks had it coming to them


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

****** FFs:lol: :lol: :lol:

could be worse, you be Ginger like Weeman:whistling:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Khaos said:


> ****** FFs:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> could be worse, you be Ginger like Weeman:whistling:


I know i thank my lucky stars every day i am not THAT white:laugh:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Yep, i have had a knife pulled on me a few times fun times!
> 
> G-UNIT clothing is cool i wear GASP clothing so i don't look like a ******:whistling:
> 
> I had a cnut tell me i had a black man tattoo the other day (my superman one), last time i checked superman was white:lol:. The south is very segrigated whites hang out with whites and if you don't you get called a ****** its all rather ridiculas....


LOL black man tattoo, was he sober when he said it


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

All people are different minded...some would walk away others feel the NEED to sort it out.

People saying just ignore it they could have a knife,etc...very true,and it can become dangerous situation.

BUT imo...if you are minding your own business and some mouthy clown starts gobbing off at you then im sorry but me as a person im coming over....END OF !!

But on the other side of the coin,if some guy is walking around in

a tight tee shirt acting hard...HE DESERVES TO TO ABUSED.LOL


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Dalton1988 said:


> University, I dont like fighting *but he started it. *I went over and him and his mate started getting more cheeky. If i didnt do something I would of only got smacked when I walked away. I thought they would actually say 'sorry mate' or something, when they didnt I had one choice, attack or retaliate. Attack is always the best option if a punch up is innevitable anyway.


 :lol:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

ryoken said:


> thats a roider alright he even has BEARD:lol:


I have a talent for BEARD pics...


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> LOL black man tattoo, was he sober when he said it


Lol it was just some random fvcker in the gym who decided to come over to me and question my choice in tattoos. I suppose i should have got a confederate flag or a nice nazi symbol to fit in with the whites in my parts:laugh:


----------



## Dalton1988 (Mar 6, 2010)

pea head said:


> BUT imo...if you are minding your own business and some mouthy clown starts gobbing off at you then im sorry but me as a person im coming over....END OF !!
> 
> But on the other side of the coin,if some guy is walking around in
> 
> a tight tee shirt acting hard...HE DESERVES TO TO ABUSED.LOL


My t-shirt is pritty tight but I wasnt acting hard. They probably thought I wouldnt do out because I wear glasses and had some books piled on top of my gym bag.


----------



## Dalton1988 (Mar 6, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Lol it was just some random fvcker in the gym who decided to come over to me and question my choice in tattoos. I suppose i should have got a confederate flag or a nice nazi symbol to fit in with the whites in my parts:laugh:


Sounds like that top gear episode where they go to america and paint stuff on thier cars like 'man love rules'

http://www.bbc.co.uk/topgear/videos/index.shtml?cat=more_challenges&id=72

and some women goes and gets the "Boys" and they throw stones at the presenters lol


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Dalton1988 said:


> My t-shirt is pritty tight but I wasnt acting hard. They probably thought I wouldnt do out because I wear glasses and had some books piled on top of my gym bag.


Could of been worse though,they could of shouted speccy four eyes. :lol:


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

pea head said:


> But on the other side of the coin,if some guy is walking around in leather chaps with his pert arse hanging out HE DESERVES TO TO ABUSED.LOL


Always thought that was your thing:thumbup1:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I would have done the opposite, you must have some underlying issues there mate.

When I was thai boxing running 3 miles a day and was fast as lightening I never had so little trouble, I actually felt the exact opposite and felt far less of a need to proove anything to anyone.

I would assume if I was a big guy and on gear id feel exactly the same.

Id love someone to shout roid head at me, it would make me feel great lol


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

KRS said:


> Always thought that was your thing:thumbup1:


Oh yes...im a heckler myself :laugh:....some beg for it imo :lol: :lol:

You know the type.....tight lycra Armani,tribal tatts,9st with a massive gold plated necklace,burberry cap...and also on nap 50s.

Speaking of nap 50s....a gypsy came in the gym the other day and asked the gym owner what was the best way to get big..

...he said years if hard work and loads of food.

The gypsy replied...im eating dead good..i take 2 of those nap 50 at breakfast :lol: :lol:


----------



## Thierry (Oct 19, 2009)

Wee G said:


> right so you beat some guy up for calling you a name? Is this a university of a primary school you go to?
> 
> Wow - what a great guy. Why not just ignore it and walk on?


agree with wee g, i ended up stop going to the gym because i had a idiot asking me if i was on roids etc. theres haters in the world, just got to deal with it by acting the bigger man as their obviously lost to sink to that level.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Happened to me and my then training partner whenI was 24ish. Looking back, I did look a cnut in an xs t-shirt :lol: Me and mate walked in taxi rank, cough roiders cough. Turn to look, group of around 15 lads and a few girls on the side, noone looking. Order taxi "roiding scum" just laugh. 3rd time though "chicken sh!t roiders" lost it, threw pizza box down in a hissy fit and challenged them. " come on then mr gobby, show yourself" nothing, all giggles. Taxi rank woman says your taxis here go, please, we don't want trouble, like its our fault, so we go get in taxi, as we're getting in get a load more abuse, pizza and chips thrown at us but my mate says fck it Bill, too many of them. I got in back seat, shuffled across, got out the other door and piled into the friggin lot of them. It was beautiful, carnage, the first lad I hit must have gone back 12 feet into a wall I kid you not, he's still picking up bits of his face now 15 years later. I was kicking, punching, nutting elbowing my way through all of them. love to say I hate violence but I'd be lying, it was awesome like something out of a Van Damme movie. Between me and my mate, who obviously had to follow me in, lol, we knocked out 7, rest were a mess.

Questioned by the Police,who confirmed what had happened, said really once I was in car I should have left but seeing as the lads were more embarrassed than anything and weren't pressing charges, we were lucky and free to go.

So I say good on you, mugged you off, so you filled them in. They'll think twice in future before coming the cnut.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Wee G said:


> right so you beat some guy up for calling you a name? Is this a university of a primary school you go to?
> 
> Wow - what a great guy. *Why not just ignore it and walk on*?


Why the fck should he???

I get this sh1t all time, sometimes I ignore it, sometimes they get dropped

I dont give a fck

They want to enter "my world" the take the fckin hit

I dont go around calling people names, and if I did I would indeed expect a dig or some sh1t

WHo the fck do these people think they are..

As for "being a big a man and walking away" Bollox, Thats just what people say who are too scared to do any thing

Actions have consequences

You Fck with me 1st, I wil decide the consequence, not anyone else


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Why the fck should he???
> 
> I get this sh1t all time, sometimes I ignore it, sometimes they get dropped
> 
> ...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm completely happy coming down to their level....

Chav - "Hay Roid Head"

Uriel - "Yeah, so! Both your mums are slags and your dads suck pensioners c0cks for sweet money"

i'm not totally above punching people yet either


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Why the fck should he???
> 
> I get this sh1t all time, sometimes I ignore it, sometimes they get dropped
> 
> ...


 :rockon:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Why the fck should he???
> 
> I get this sh1t all time, sometimes I ignore it, sometimes they get dropped
> 
> ...


Tbh you go around this bored round the clock calling people names and acting the big man :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Khaos said:


> ****** FFs:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> could be worse, you be Ginger like Weeman:whistling:





Lois_Lane said:


> I know i thank my lucky stars every day i am not THAT white:laugh:


hoy you pair of cvnts!!!! always gotta pick on the gigga:cursing: :cursing:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

SK-XO said:


> Tbh you go around this bored round the clock calling people names and acting the big man :lol:


Only Nattys

And hey, Im fully prepared to accept consequences of all my actions

People line up for a shot...

Besides, Im a bit more subtle in my abuse lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

LMFAO wooo you hard mofo.


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

In answer to your question, I don't get hassled by jealous people.

I can see why they feel inferior so I don't find the need to beat them up physically.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Eerrrr....the guy shouted "rod head" or whatever at him. I dunno about anyone else but to me that is pretty low level **** and certainly not something you'd start with someone over.

I mean FFS where do you draw the line?

Coming soon to a UK-M post near you....

"....I was in Specsavers and some OAP thought his walker frame being in the way was a good enough excuse not to hold the door open for me so I pushed past him and he folded over his walker like a wet leaf. ****in "A", way to be ALPHA I hear you say but as I was walking past I noticed a brown drip on my shoe...."How very odd" I thought.

Looking to the still winded grandad I saw a wet brown line down the side of his pants, and some smearing over the walker. I realised immediately that the ****er had burst his colostomy bag over the sharp edge of the walker frame, probably in an attempt to spray my shoe with **** as he was enfeabled and couldn't fight me like a man.

I dropped him with a sharp right to the kidney (Im pretty sure I felt a rib give out) and then proceeded to lay in with the kicks but 'd just trained quads and the lactate was building up again so they soon became heels instead. Once his face was opened he fainted and from then I could just pick my spots for the last few shots. A few folk in the shop looked over as I handed out this well deserved beat down but they saw my ALPHAness in action and rapidly looked away in case they got shown up as well...."

etc.

Followed by:

"yeah that old ****er got what he deserved"

"People need to show some respect to us ALPHAS"

"****ing old ****s need put down anyway, they should be gassed"

etc etc.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Wee G said:


> Eerrrr....the guy shouted "rod head" or whatever at him. I dunno about anyone else but to me that is pretty low level **** and certainly not something you'd start with someone over.
> 
> I mean FFS where do you draw the line?
> 
> ...


But that is nothing like someone abusing you off their own back in the street is it??

I'm very tolarent of people and show a lot of respect but why should people think they can abuse you without any consquences???

I bet you never got people mouthing it off in the street years ago in our grandfathers age because they know they would of got a smack for it.


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Mate if i clumped everyone who gave me a bit of verbal.Id be banged up for many years by now.

I used to take no **** and dish out a few clumps. But in the real world as you get older youll prob get stabbed or shot!

Happened to a bloke i know got out his car the guy got out his walked up to him shot him in the leg and fvcked off.end of!

And you always bump into these people again.Its a small world so just chill:cool:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Wee G said:


> Eerrrr....the guy shouted "rod head" or whatever at him. I dunno about anyone else but to me that is pretty low level **** and certainly not something you'd start with someone over.
> 
> *I mean FFS where do you draw the line? *
> 
> ...


I dont have a line

And I tell you what, If I have my daughter (2) in my arms and some old cantankerous cvnt dares to bump into me, like they do as they think your supposed to move out their way cause their old.....

They hurt my daughter, I wil fckin drop them without hesitation, Male or Female, You can count on that


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I dont have a line
> 
> And I tell you what, If I have my daughter (2) in my arms and some old cantankerous cvnt dares to bump into me, like they do as they think your supposed to move out their way cause their old.....
> 
> They hurt my daughter,* I wil fckin drop them without hesitation, Male or Female, You can count on that*


all these years you were trying mega tren doses for uber violence.................all you needed to do was come off the gear lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> all these years you were trying mega tren doses for uber violence.................all you needed to do was come off the gear lol


TBH mate, I super super protective of my daughter, when Im out im always on edge, If a dog goes near her I prepare myself to kill it, if chavs are walking down street towrds us I drop my shoulder ready to drop them

Cant help mate


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> TBH mate, I super super protective of my daughter, when Im out im always on edge, If a dog goes near her I prepare myself to kill it, if chavs are walking down street towrds us I drop my shoulder ready to drop them
> 
> Cant help mate


I think we're all like that bro:thumbup1:


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

jw007 said:


> TBH mate, I super super protective of my daughter, when Im out im always on edge, If a dog goes near her I prepare myself to kill it, if chavs are walking down street towrds us I drop my shoulder ready to drop them
> 
> Cant help mate


Im exactly the same with dogs and my daughter(2) teenagers with staffs and a can of stella in hand etc.

They are the perfect height for the little ones face and they never have em on leads.

T.B.H I know all the chavs near me and just tell em staight.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Wee G said:


> Eerrrr....the guy shouted "rod head" or whatever at him. I dunno about anyone else but to me that is pretty low level **** and certainly not something you'd start with someone over.
> 
> I mean FFS where do you draw the line?
> 
> ...


To be fair, that's the sort of thing some chav cnuts would do.

Maybe the OP saved an old man today. :thumbup1:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Here we go again, out come the keyboard warriors:lol:

PS I will fkn drop you all at once.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i really don't understand why people need to say "i'll protect my child no matter what"

isn't it obvious?

i love breathing air, me


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

WRT said:


> Here we go again, out come the keyboard warriors:lol:
> 
> PS I will fkn drop you all at once.


Such a keyboard warrior mate. I will drop you Ian Beal style.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Dalton1988 said:


> Since its quite a nice warm day, I just left my university gym about 10 minutes ago and thought I would wear my t-shirt because its nice and warm. I just went outside and crossed over the road heading towards my university library and I heard someone say something like* "Roid head"* in a chavvy voice. I turner around and there was two chavvy lads about 18-20 and a chav lass that looked about 14. I carried on walking and I heard them shout "wicked mate". So I put my bag down took off my glasses and had a walk over and one of them started getting cheeky so I just smacked him and put him down. The other one caught my lip and now its abit cut. Put that little skinny runt on the floor with his mate too. Im shaking abit now though. I cant believe this ****, sometimes get it but wasnt expecting it the first time I wore a t-shirt this year. I aint no where near as big as most lads on here, so other people must get this too right?


to me, thats a compliment.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

WRT said:


> Here we go again, out come the keyboard warriors:lol:
> 
> :lol: I'd drop you like a small vodka mate:laugh:
> 
> PS I will fkn drop you all at once.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Lol it was just some random fvcker in the gym who decided to come over to me and question my choice in tattoos. I suppose i should have got a confederate flag or a nice nazi symbol to fit in with the whites in my parts:laugh:


lol

gotta say some black people come out with some bull****

we are a race not a ****ing species

no racist lol


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

So he smacked some guy for takin the p1ss out of him, and you're flaming him for it. Am I missing something here? Since when is it wrong to stand up for yourself?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Standing up for yourself is retaliating appropriately - like saying something smart back and walking on.

If someone hits you, hit them back - fine.

Someone SAYS something to you and you go over and start something so you can batter people then boast about it to an audience isn't "standing up for yourself". It's finding an excuse to be violent then boasting about it - which isn't something decent people do.


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Regardless of what most on here are saying, I dont blame the OP.

I have a short fuse so depending on what mood I was in at the time I may have done the same.

If a couple of gobby idiots mouth off at me unprovoked then I would confront them which is what he did. Good on you


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

Wee G said:


> Standing up for yourself is retaliating appropriately - like saying something smart back and walking on.
> 
> If someone hits you, hit them back - fine.
> 
> Someone SAYS something to you and you go over and start something so you can batter people then boast about it to an audience isn't "standing up for yourself". It's finding an excuse to be violent then boasting about it - which isn't something decent people do.


 I see your point, but I also uphold the fact that one doesn't have to take insults from anyone; it's both a matter of image and self-esteem. Of course, if you see another good way of getting out of it, do so; if not, might as well smack him.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i'd have shouted something much worse back

if they come to me, hit them, as they have truly started it.

if they do not come to me, i've mugged them off in public.

win win situation, without approaching them.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Big or not, id have done same. Was bit suprised people thinking he had done wrong but understand were there coming from. Thing is tho they made first move so they have to accept responsiblity for what they done. Moral of story dont start sh1t u cant finish or aint willing to see threw.

Im very impulsive and admittedly overeact sometimes, especially when with family as joe said. Its all a learning curve :lol: Just a shame nothing gets shouted at me, wouldnt mind the roid head compliment one of these days  .


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

MyVision said:


> I also uphold the fact that one doesn't have to take insults from anyone; it's both a matter of image and self-esteem. Of course, if you see another good way of getting out of it, do so; if not, might as well smack him.


Which is EXACTLY why there is so much violence from all and sundry (Chavy little ****s included) because people somehow think that every hurt offered to them by the world deserves violent retaliation. Their egos are so inflated and yet so fragile that they cannot even comprehend NOT lashing out at the world.

Funny how these same people are usually the first to decry violence against the weak when it is not them who are inflicting it eh? The same folk who bang on about little punks being violent etc etc are also those who behave in exactly the same way towards society, believing that they are SO important that they cannot possibly have any ill done to them without swift retribution.

Arrogant idiots.



hamsternuts said:


> i'd have shouted something much worse back
> 
> if they come to me, hit them, as they have truly started it.
> 
> ...


A rarity these days, sadly. Kudos for that. Measured and appropriate.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Reminds me of this classic...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

WRT said:


> Here we go again, out come the *keyboard warriors* :lol:
> 
> PS I will fkn drop you all at once.


Not Me

mrmassive, DMCC and DC55 will vouch for that









oh yeah and curlie


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Not Me
> 
> mrmassive, DMCC and DC55 will vouch for that
> 
> ...


You chinned them all at once?? :whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Dan said:


> You chinned them all at once?? :whistling:


sort off:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

if you askf ro trouble you will find it.

IMO they asked for it. you gave them it. they shouldnt complain they were looking for chew.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

I would have just turned around and make a cocky gorrilla arm tensing pose and with a massive grin if someone said roid head :thumb: they would have probably laughed.


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

i don't know if you having a fight is a sign of masculinity or immaturity......i'd probably say the latter..there will be times in your life time when you'll be called names etc...easiest thing to do is to walk away..it doesn't mean you are a coward or scared....

besides, how can you only be wearing a t-shirt in this freezing cold, could have been the reason why they were taking the plss.... :confused1:


----------



## Dalton1988 (Mar 6, 2010)

it was rather warm today in middlesbrough.

To be honest im glad i did it, ive got a bit of an ulcer now but atleast im calm. If I hadnt of gone over I would be sat ****ed off now. For people that wouldnt do anything, then wouldnt it anoy you at a later date that someone took the **** out of you and you just did nothing?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

fuking hell man you only punched some fuker, grow up and man up.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

8 pages lol


----------



## Dalton1988 (Mar 6, 2010)

Dan said:


> fuking hell man you only punched some fuker, grow up and man up.


two ****ers actually. I was just wondering if other people have got trouble before because of the gym. It appears that they have. Although, I understand that people disagree about how to deal with it. I dont think it makes you a bigger man to walk away though.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Not Me
> 
> mrmassive, DMCC and DC55 will vouch for that
> 
> ...


Didn't mean you mate, would be a sight to see you floor an 80 year old granny though, zimmer frame would go flying:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

Dalton1988 said:


> two ****ers actually. I was just wondering if other people have got trouble before because of the gym. It appears that they have. Although, I understand that people disagree about how to deal with it. I dont think it makes you a bigger man to walk away though.


Winding you up coz you think you look super awesome and you snap, they say it was roid rage. You look silly and you got a bust lip.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

bassmonster said:


> ...besides, how can you only be wearing a t-shirt in this freezing cold, could have been the reason why they were taking the plss.... :confused1:


What's wrong with tshirts or vests in this weather? I thought us brits were made of hardy stock :whistling: .

J


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Dalton1988 said:


> two ****ers actually. I was just wondering if other people have got trouble before because of the gym. It appears that they have. Although, I understand that people disagree about how to deal with it. I dont think it makes you a bigger man to walk away though.


People who make snyde comments are just jealous and looking for a reaction, not even worth my time tbh.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

WRT said:


> Didn't mean you mate, would be a sight to see you floor an 80 year old granny though, zimmer frame would go flying:lol: :lol:


pmsl, i fckin would tho:lol: :lol: :lol:

I took Ruby round my mums, She got 2 yorkshire terriers

I love my mum millions etc

She let dogs loose, were sniffing around Ruby

I said "mum, if one of them bites her I wil kill it"

I think she thought i was joking:lol: :lol:


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

WRT said:


> People who make snyde comments are just jealous and looking for a reaction, not even worth my time tbh.


 I keep hearing this word jealous get thrown about....most people that take the p!ss are doing it cos they think you look a no*b *tbh


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Dalton1988 said:


> two ****ers actually. I was just wondering if other people have got trouble before* because of the gym*. It appears that they have. Although, I understand that people disagree about how to deal with it. I dont think it makes you a bigger man to walk away though.


To be honest, it has nothing to do with the gym, or training or anything.

If it wasn't 'roid head' then it would'ave been something else, the little cnuts always find something to mouth off about.. It just so happened they chose to gob off about your size instead of your glasses or your out of fashion trainers.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

If you were big enough, they wouldnt take the **** :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Virgo83 said:


> I keep hearing this word jealous get thrown about....most people that take the p!ss are doing it cos they think you look a no*b *tbh


Why wouldn't you be jealous of someone who has a bit of size when you're a rake who hangs out on street corners drinking cider? Would call taking p1ss calling someone "Rambo" and "nob head" when laughing and pointing cos you wear a vest on a night out (like my mate)


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

if u dont have the wit to cut them to shreds, shouldnt have bothered goin over, i mean they are only kiddys, stood in front of a girl they r trying to impress, if u cant cant the embarrass them ur not worth ur weight in farts.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

The jealous are troublesome to others, but a torment to themselves


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

WRT said:


> Why wouldn't you be jealous of someone who has a bit of size when you're a rake who hangs out on street corners drinking cider? Would call taking p1ss calling someone "Rambo" and "nob head" when laughing and pointing cos you wear a vest on a night out (like my mate)


 If the chavs were bothered or jealous about his size then they wouldve kept their heads down and not drawn attention to him. Im pretty sure they shouted cos he was wearing a skin tight t shirt in 5 degrees and walking like a carpet carrier


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Virgo83 said:


> If the chavs were bothered or jealous about his size then they wouldve kept their heads down and not drawn attention to him. Im pretty sure they shouted cos he was wearing a skin tight t shirt in 5 degrees and walking like a carpet carrier


Hmmm

No mate, Thats bollox

I have been big for years and belive me the amount of insecure jealous fcks that comment is unbelievable

Usually one guy in a group of lads to "look hard" then when you front them there bum goes

Or a dude with his bird, he clocks her giving you once over, feels insecure and inadiquate, so wil comment like "bet hes on roids and has a small c0ck"

Any big dude on here will concur with my experiences as it happens every where, even in fckin supermarkets


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Hmmm
> 
> No mate, Thats bollox
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to the day I'm big enough to get these comments, it will truely be a milestone.

Plus I love a bit of confrontation. :thumbup1:


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Hmmm
> 
> No mate, Thats bollox
> 
> ...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Virgo83 said:


> why would you think that???
> 
> We train to look good?? so why be ashamed to show it off
> 
> ...


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

jw007 said:


> I just would mate.
> 
> I train for myself and my own self esteem.
> 
> ...


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

jw007 said:


> We train to look good?? so why be ashamed to show it off


Was just gonna say the same:thumbup1:


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Yeah sure, cos its 5 degrees in the summer


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Hmmm
> 
> No mate, Thats bollox
> 
> ...


I even get it in the Doctors Surgery!! got it in a phone box once

What can i say its coz.................................................well

its coz I am gods gift to women and Alpha Male to all Men


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Virgo83 said:


> post a pic mate, perhaps the option of looking good is currently not available to you
> 
> Just saying:lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

jw007 said:


> not his fault god blinks :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

jw007 said:


> I dont feel the need to post a pic.
> 
> I can safely say im nowhere near youre size.
> 
> But TBH I'd rather be my size with my health than your size with yours


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

If I saw a big bloke in a tight t shirt today then I would think..what a tool. Not because hes bigger than me but the fact hes wearing a t shirt in cold weather just cos hes just come out the gym and pumped.

I wouldnt say it as im a decent bloke and obviously that sort of things pathetic but I would think it.

*But these young chavs have no social skills so just shouted it out*


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

BillC said:


> If I saw a big bloke in a tight t shirt today then I would think..what a tool. Not because hes bigger than me but the fact hes wearing a t shirt in cold weather just cos hes just come out the gym and pumped.
> 
> I wouldnt say it as im a decent bloke and obviously that sort of things pathetic but I would think it.
> 
> *But these young chavs have no social skills so just shouted it out*


So basically they got their ****s handed to them for shouting abuse, which is very rude and therefore a lesson learnt. Should have stamped his shoe size in their face for good measure. :beer:

Now if this was a handicapped man getting abuse, should he ignore it? What if it was a racsit slur, ignore it? I don't go around calling srangers, so I get upset and offended when it happens to me. If you give out dirt, somes going to come back at you.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Virgo83 said:


> so what you saying?
> 
> you look sh1t???
> 
> ...


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Why get personal?
> 
> I was just stating my opinion as you were.
> 
> ...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Virgo83 said:


> here comes the dummy:lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Virgo83 said:


> OK in all seriousness, If jealousy is not a factor
> 
> Why do people do it in summer when its acceptable to wear a vest?? and in a pub or club where its hot
> 
> ...


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

jw007 said:


> No far from it, as you can see by the
> 
> Was just wondering why you feel the need to personally insult someone that has a different opinion to yourself ?


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

jw007 said:


> I wouldnt think that in the summer, I would think its hot, they look good so yeah fair enough
> 
> But in the winter my opinion on that matter changes. Thats all


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

Edit.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

God's w4nk stain, you guys are arguing about someone wearing a t-shirt?!

Average guy walks down the street, it's cold = Who gives a fvck?

Average guy walks down the street, it's hot = Who gives a fvck?

Buff guy walks down the street, it's cold = Who gives a fvck?

Buff guy walks down the street, it's hot = Who gives a fvck?

Who REALLY does give a fvck? :cursing:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

"Looking good" is subjective.If you are going to pursue a lifestyle that alters your appearance from what is regarded as normal, Then expect some people to comment, either positively or negatively.

Reading this thread, would seem to renforce common perceptions of "roid heads" So far we have members,attacking groups of 15 plus youngsters, and another who feels it acceptable to knock out pensioners, who may happen to bump into him.

Usually Id be happy to detail some interesting exploits that ive encountered during my not short life, however , in the company of so many tough guys, I feel far too inadequate.

Ill tell you you one thing though.You wouldnt believe the amount of "bodybuilders" who used to come to our gym, with an acompanying attitude, who thought they could fight, until they gloved up and got in the ring with one of the regulars.


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

> Who REALLY does give a fvck?


u got me pal, i got enuff to do just looking for boobs whatever the weather.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

essexboy said:


> "Looking good" is subjective.If you are going to pursue a lifestyle that alters your appearance from what is regarded as normal, Then expect some people to comment, either positively or negatively.
> 
> Reading this thread, would seem to renforce common perceptions of "roid heads" So far we have members,attacking groups of 15 plus youngsters, *and another who feels it acceptable to knock out pensioners, who may happen to bump into him.*
> 
> ...


If referring to me

If they bump into my daughter on purpous being a cantankerous\obstinate fck

Then your damn right I would

Hey but in your world old people come before children


----------



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

I dont understand these thread, some guy gave you hassle so you smacked him, your probably bigger so wasnt much to be proud of lets be honest.

Everyone has a choice in these situations, let it go or do something about it. Personally i would have smacked him, then again it wouldnt take alot for me to do that anyway, you handle your own business your way, dont go on an internet forum looking for praise or answers.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

> Coz hes a big Green Basterd and he's Green with envy
> 
> bwahahahahaahahahhahahaahahahahah :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Replicator said:


> Coz hes a big Green Basterd and he's Green with envy
> 
> bwahahahahaahahahhahahaahahahahah :lol: :lol: :lol:


[email protected]:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> you're looking for replies such as "nice one mate people like that need a lesson"
> 
> but no, you started a fight because of your ego.
> 
> Tool.


think u need to get ur ego in check mr.... 

.....i would have done the same as the op......


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

jw007 said:


> If referring to me
> 
> If they bump into my daughter on purpous being a cantankerous\obstinate fck
> 
> ...


No-one comes before anyone in my world.Everyone gets treated with respect, and the situation,will affect the amount of respect accordingly. Sure, some people are cantankerous.Im sure though not many would purposely bump into a 2 year old.You really dont need to create such ludicrously hyperthetical situations, to prove that your protective of your daughter.We understand the emotion , its natural.

Any way you try a justify a 250lb man, clumping a pensioner, doesnt sit well.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

essexboy said:


> No-one comes before anyone in my world.Everyone gets treated with respect, and the situation,will affect the amount of respect accordingly. Sure, some people are cantankerous.Im sure though not many would purposely bump into a 2 year old.You really dont need to create such ludicrously hyperthetical situations, to prove that your protective of your daughter.We understand the emotion , its natural.
> 
> Any way you try a justify a 250lb man, clumping a pensioner, doesnt sit well.


Not many, But some do

And I have seen with my own eyes sh1t bag old cvnt purposely bump into my very heavily pregnant ex as they considered it their right to pass thro a door 1st etc etc

Im not saying all old people of course not, but there are some and there have been some close calls beleive me

a 250lb man smackin some old dude not cool

But an adult of any age puposly bumping into a person carrying a child deserves all they get...

You might not agree

Irrelevant

If it happens, they will fckin know about it


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Some of us don't care how big, how many or what tools people are carrying, if you give me sh!t for no reason but to make yourself look big in front of a silly girl then I'm not going to let you. I'm extremely smart mouthed myself so will make you want to smack me once the flack starts anyhow. the diffrence between me and say Robsta is a) I'm not big and hard like him lol B) I'm not nasty, I'll go for a pint with you straight after fighting you lol, win or lose, thats learnt from playing rugby. Trouble now is, I'm not young and 17 1/2 stone anymore lol.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

I understand the sentiment.However you did say. I quote;And I tell you what, If I have my daughter (2) in my arms and some old cantankerous cvnt dares to bump into me, like they do as they think your supposed to move out their way cause their old....." Cmon fella,im sure you realise that many people of a certain age,have a bit of an attitude.Sometimes, retraint is our greatest allie.Naturally, if an 18 year old, clearly demonstrates distain, and or comtempt towards a child or female, pregnant or otherwise then recourse is likely justifiable.

I just keep getting this image;


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

It is jealousy and their own feelings of inadequacy that drive most to shout the derogatory comments towards us with regards to our physiques,no question imo

The other day i got a taxi up the road from the supermarket,the taxi driver said to me 'i knew i knew you from somewhere mate,your that big guy that the birds stare at and their blokes growl at in the summertime'

I laughed and said i just dont understand the mentality why the guys feel the need to growl at me,he said back to me 'mate its jealousy plain and simple,look at you and look at the way the neds look that growl at you,of course their hating it because their girl's are looking at you'

The guy was really brand new (more so because he was impressed by the gunnage lmao) but it just goes to show that even an outsider non trainer can see why people have to be dicks and shout things at us.

On a side note it turns out the taxi driver actually lives across the road from my local shops and even went so far as to say his wife cant take her eyes off me if i am wondering by in summer with my top off.

which set my brain ticking,taxi driver was quite a smooth good looking guy,therefor i am making the assumption his wife is hopefully of an even par.

I think he and i should become friends and let me be introduced to his wife mwuahahahahahahahaha:devil2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

essexboy said:


> I understand the sentiment.However you did say. I quote;And I tell you what, If I have my daughter (2) in my arms and some old cantankerous cvnt dares to bump into me, like they do as they think your supposed to move out their way cause their old....." Cmon fella,im sure you realise that many people of a certain age,have a bit of an attitude.Sometimes, retraint is our greatest allie.Naturally, if an 18 year old, clearly demonstrates distain, and or comtempt towards a child or female, pregnant or otherwise then recourse is likely justifiable.
> 
> I just keep getting this image;


After a full stop comes a space before you carry on your next sentence. As with a comma.

When you change subject, a new paragraph starts, or at least start on a new line.

As you were. :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> It is jealousy and their own feelings of inadequacy that drive most to shout the derogatory comments towards us with regards to our physiques,no question imo
> 
> The other day i got a taxi up the road from the supermarket,the taxi driver said to me 'i knew i knew you from somewhere mate,your that big guy that the birds stare at and their blokes growl at in the summertime'
> 
> ...


TTTHHHHAAAAAATTTTTTSSSSSS WEEMAN!!!!!!


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

giggidy


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I really am slacking, in the olden days I would have recoloured quagmires hair ginger

I have lost my lust for life


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

rs007 said:


> I really am slacking, in the olden days I would have recoloured quagmires hair ginger
> 
> I have lost my lust for life


Surely you must get comments too walking through the ghettos of scotland? :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

rs007 said:


> I really am slacking, in the olden days I would have recoloured quagmires hair ginger
> 
> I have lost my lust for life


Diet...


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Dan said:


> After a full stop comes a space before you carry on your next sentence. As with a comma.
> 
> When you change subject, a new paragraph starts, or at least start on a new line.
> 
> As you were. :thumbup1:


Yeah thanks.However, if you feel the need to correct grammatical errors on this site, im sure you can find plenty more who transgress more than I do.At least its ledgeable.As you were.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

WRT said:


> Surely you must get comments too walking through the ghettos of scotland? :lol:


lol no not really, like I keep telling you guys I am small - when I am clothed I can pretty much pull it off that I just look a bit wide and blend in, don't look like a meathead/bber :lol: :lol: :lol:



Pelayo said:


> Diet...


illness :cursing:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

essexboy said:


> I understand the sentiment.However you did say. I quote;And I tell you what, If I have my daughter (2) in my arms and some old cantankerous cvnt dares to bump into me, like they do as they think your supposed to move out their way cause their old....." *Cmon fella,im sure you realise that many people of a certain age,have a bit of an attitude.Sometimes, retraint is our greatest allie.*Naturally, if an 18 year old, clearly demonstrates distain, and or comtempt towards a child or female, pregnant or otherwise then recourse is likely justifiable.
> 
> I just keep getting this image;


Thats what makes me laugh??

So every one is allowed to do what the fck they want, But I \we have to show restraint??

Dont think so..

As I have said previous, Actions have consequences..

People think these days that consequences should be at same level of their actions???

Who says that?? If you want to "invade" someones world then your risking retribution of their choice IMO

IN life usually I do show much restraint I have to else would be forever in trouble

When it comes to my daugher there is zero restraint, dont give a fck who ar what you are..

If that is worng in your opinion I could not give a rats fckin ar5e


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

rs007 said:


> *lol no not really, like I keep telling you guys I am small - when I am clothed I can pretty much pull it off that I just look a bit wide and blend in, don't look like a meathead/bber* :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> illness :cursing:


P1ss off, I thought it was the apocalypse when you came to my door you blocked out so much sunlight:rolleyes:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

StephenC said:


> P1ss off, I thought it was the apocalypse when you came to my door you blocked out so much sunlight:rolleyes:


Was just the jumper I was wearing that day, its cut really well :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

As 2 pac once said" its just me against the world baby"

sad i know but true..........


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Going strong at nearly 13 pages.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Actually - although it shouldn't matter, I don't think it is just the size, but the perception of the person that gets these negative comments?

Like use me and weeman as examples. I get very few comments, but I cover up 99% of the time, where as weeman is always in good condition, always looking good, and flaunts it with skin tight tops / vests / topless etc - and has had loads of derogatory stuff said. Usually by fat minging housewives telling him how disgusting he looks :lol:

But I digress

Now people who know weeman know that he is a really nice guy, not arrogant, not up himself - none of those things - he is just rightly chuffed of the body he has built. But here's the thing - its not people who know him that make the comments, obviously.

So, aswell as seeing a big lean guy, they are also getting the perception (from his clothing or lack of) that he is arrogant, self centred, up himself - all that sort of stuff.

I'm no expert, but I'll bet its these impressions, rather than the outright size, that drive people to make the comments? :confused1:

Obv tied in with their own jealousy that they wouldn't look like that, in the same kit.

I suppose its like fat birds :lol:

No one makes comment really when they are dressed/clothed sensibly - but when you see one with a fvking boob tube and mini on, more spilling out than in like 20lb of sh1t in a 10lb bag, fat tits and fatter ar$e.... well they are going to attract comments :lol:

Not saying it's right, and still weak minded on the part of those doing the commenting... but there you are.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Some belting points there Rams, but thing that annoys is do you or anybody you know make comments to the chav fatties with fat falling out everywhere like Vicky from Little Britain? No, as it's impolite and if you did you'd expect retalliation. They might sit on you with their mouldy sweaty flabby bits. :lol:

It is a sad world we live in though when it's ok for a fatty to let it hang, but dare to have a good physique as you and Bri have, and negative comments. Maybe it's just the British way as we always put people down.

But another point is Brian is allowed to wear tight tops as he's got a disability ( ginger) you don't so aren't allowed, especially when you're too good looking to be in a boyband you git.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Thats what makes me laugh??
> 
> So every one is allowed to do what the fck they want, But I \we have to show restraint??
> 
> ...


Ok you just do whatever you want.Ive not really got the time or inclination for exchanges with someone whos perception of reality is so distorted, that a simple bump, or display of ignorance, can be percieved as "invading someones world" Jesus.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

essexboy said:


> Ok you just do whatever you want.*Ive not really got the time or inclination for exchanges with someone whos* perception of reality is so distorted, that a simple bump, or display of ignorance, can be percieved as "invading someones world" Jesus.


why reply then :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

WRT said:


> Surely you must get comments too walking through the ghettos of scotland? :lol:





rs007 said:


> lol no not really, like I keep telling you guys I am small - when I am clothed I can pretty much pull it off that I just look a bit wide and blend in, don't look like a meathead/bber :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :


Lets just rectify this a little,if Rams were to wonder about wearig a nice fitted T,not even a spray on or vest or the like,he would freak peoples sh1t right out,and does on the RARE occasion that he finally cuts loose,but unfortunately the guy choses to find clothes from the obese

american sized shopping sections and wears those instead,instantly cloaking any semblance of size like a Klingon warship,tho as i remind him constantly,you can kid yourself all you want,but you cant hide freaky frame width and 18.5st hanging off it you 'tard (its just the t shirt/top/hoody/sweatshirt that makes me look big is always what you hear :lol: )



jw007 said:


> Thats what makes me laugh??
> 
> So every one is allowed to do what the fck they want, But I \we have to show restraint??
> 
> ...


agree with this,all who know me in reality know i am the least confrontational guy you will ever meet,avoid it like the plague,yet where my daughter is involved red mist is uncontrollable even for me,be it cvnts smoking on a bus when she is there or better still the amount of times i have exploded wanting to pull bus drivers thru the little holes in their perspex boothes when they drive off toppling my little girl before she has sat down,she has part of her spine protruding from her lower back,it could paralyse her if hit the wrong way,i know the driver doesnt know this but it doesnt matter,instant rage:cursing:



rs007 said:


> Actually - although it shouldn't matter, I don't think it is just the size, but the perception of the person that gets these negative comments?
> 
> Like use me and weeman as examples. I get very few comments, but I cover up 99% of the time, where as weeman is always in good condition, always looking good, and flaunts it with skin tight tops / vests / topless etc - and has had loads of derogatory stuff said. *Usually by fat minging housewives telling him how disgusting he looks * :lol:
> 
> ...


ours is the capital of such wenches,and heres the thing too,in all honesty i'd say since i first really started to become more confident from 2006 on its girls like those that say sh1ttier things to me than actual guys do,but there lies the line i think,its the line that lets you know when you finally DO look big,because most guys that wanna say some dick comment to you are too intimidated by how you look,yet the fat repugnant female assumes she can say what she wants to you and get away with it because 'you wont hit a girl',and yeah she is right,i probably would never hit such a repugnant girl,but fortunately i have a very volatile other half who is champing at the bit to kick the fat marshmallow faced bitches cvnt right in:thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> ours is the capital of such wenches,and heres the thing too,in all honesty i'd say since i first really started to become more confident from 2006 on its girls like those that say sh1ttier things to me than actual guys do,but there lies the line i think,its the line that lets you know when you finally DO look big,because most guys that wanna say some dick comment to you are too intimidated by how you look,*yet the fat repugnant female assumes she can say what she wants to you and get away with it because 'you wont hit a girl',and yeah she is right,i probably would never hit such a repugnant girl*,but fortunately i have a very volatile other half who is champing at the bit to kick the fat marshmallow faced bitches cvnt right in:thumb:


I get that a lot too

Fat horrid birds will say stuff like "urghh your to big its disgusting" But when you say anything back your a [email protected] or well out or order etc etc

Having a good physique people seem to thinks it give them a licence to berate you for some reason, and your supposed to take it???


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I get that a lot too
> 
> Fat horrid birds will say stuff like *"urghh your to big its disgusting"* But when you say anything back your a [email protected] or well out or order etc etc
> 
> Having a good physique people seem to thinks it give them a licence to berate you for some reason, and your supposed to take it???


I say, thast's a pity cause I really go for that keebad eating, pint swilling, orangepeel, digusting spongey faced blooter thing you have going on...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

jw007 said:


> I get that a lot too
> 
> Fat horrid birds will say stuff like "urghh your to big its disgusting" But when you say anything back your a [email protected] or well out or order etc etc
> 
> Having a good physique people seem to thinks it give them a licence to berate you for some reason, and your supposed to take it???


I often wonder - is this just a UK thing?

Seems no one likes to see anyone do well/improve themselves in this country - maybe some of our US bros can tell us if its the same over there, the negative attitude?


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

rs007 said:


> I often wonder - is this just a UK thing?
> 
> Seems no one likes to see anyone do well/improve themselves in this country - maybe some of our US bros can tell us if its the same over there, the negative attitude?


IME haters are an international phenomenon. It's fine...just get that dirt off ya shoulder!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

A tit like this I could understand why people would take the p1ss. But not just some big dude in a t shirt.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

rs007 said:


> I often wonder - is this just a UK thing?
> 
> *Seems no one likes to see anyone do well/improve themselves in this country* - maybe some of our US bros can tell us if its the same over there, the negative attitude?


Agree thats why the country has ended up like this.

Always makes me laugh how everyone blames goverment this goverment that for all the cockups

the people of this thick country are there own worst enemy, they always have been and they always will be.

The goverment or anyone else didnt do this to us, we did it to ourselves 

Now im off to watch a sh1t film Bye.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

rs007 said:


> I often wonder - is this just a UK thing?
> 
> Seems no one likes to see anyone do well/improve themselves in this country - maybe some of our US bros can tell us if its the same over there, the negative attitude?


In not so developed countreis when I have been on holiday

Thailand

mexico

cuba

Dom Rep

antigua

Etc etc They are not bitter or jealous they are impressed and want to talk to you and call you names like Rambo and stuff

Its quite funny

Here is the worst

America was a mixed bag TBH


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

WRT said:


> A tit like this I could understand why people would take the p1ss. But not just some big dude in a t shirt.


BUT he does have a good physique to be fair


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Haven't read all the posts, but to the original poster, you get a thumbs up from me too..

If someoe has got nothing better to do with thier life but stand on a street corner and shout abuse at people then they deserve to get a thump, they are probably arguing with each other thinking "what the fvck did you say that for you got me a smack in the mouth"..

This country needs people to start standing up for themselves rather than just taking it up the **** and coming out with crap like "you should have started a conversation with him" what a joke....

How would that start i wonder..... "exuse me young youth (in the style of little brittain or something) and at the end have them confused in some intellectual mumbo jumbo.... lmao.


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

Learn to take it as a compliment its nothin but jealosy anyway


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ekko said:


> Learn to take it as a compliment its nothin but jealosy anyway


OK

so if someone grabs your birds ar5e in front of you...

Take it as a compliment as shes fit and they are jealous..Yes???


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

jw007 said:


> OK
> 
> so if someone grabs your birds ar5e in front of you...
> 
> Take it as a compliment as shes fit and they are jealous..Yes???


no.

get the camera out and prepare for a night of debauched fun:thumbup1:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

lol stick an stones im talkin physical violation is another story


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> no.
> 
> get the camera out and prepare for a night of debauched fun:thumbup1:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Normal people weespunk

Not Super Deviants:lol: :lol: :lol:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ekko said:


> lol stick an stones im talkin physical violation is another story


well actually in the eyes of the law verbal abuse can be classed in all sorts of manners including threating behaviour and affray

But see point

What if they called your bird a dirty slut who takes up ar5e, in your presence

Is that a compliment to as shes fit???


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

jw007 said:


> well actually in the eyes of the law verbal abuse can be classed in all sorts of manners including threating behaviour and affray
> 
> But see point
> 
> ...


Depends how big the guy is and how many of his mates he's got with him.. :laugh:


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

jw007 said:


> well actually in the eyes of the law verbal abuse can be classed in all sorts of manners including threating behaviour and affray
> 
> But see point
> 
> ...


tbh i dont think anyone would take that **** lying down but seriously as far as what this thread is realy about it comes down to jealousy and personaly it just makes me smile


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

ekko said:


> tbh i dont think anyone would take that **** lying down but seriously as far as what this thread is realy about it comes down to jealousy and personaly it just makes me smile


 Is it realy jealousy though, or is it about chavvy ****s that just want to try and make a name for themselves thinking that guys who go to the gym are nothing but pussies.


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

i wouldnt even bother with little scotes like that.easy enough to smack them around but never know what the little f ucks might be carrying on them nowadays. :cursing:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

stevens said:


> i wouldnt even bother with little scotes like that.easy enough to smack them around but never know what the little f ucks might be carrying on them nowadays. :cursing:


Thats what my missus said today and my reply was....

"so what, i'm supposed to let him get away with it then?"


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

i cant believe i just read 11 pages of that!

i was out last night and the sh1t i get on the dancefloor for just being a good size is rediculous. i constantly get pushing into my back, elbowing me, wanting to argue with me for no other reason apart from some idiot wants to prove something to the girl hes dancing with or his mates watching.

i think some people just need to realise where they actually are in the pecking order, like jw007 said, actions have consequences, and if someone wants to try and push me around on the dancefloor, he'll be pulling his head out of the speaker.

one thing you should remember though, if its not you they have a problem with, its likely theyll pick on someone else. you may well do someone else a favour by letting them no that behaving like that isnt acceptable.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Tbh I think you all just need to move to Swansea, roid heads outnumber natties 10:1.

Being massive is a right of passage down here..


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

stevens said:


> i wouldnt even bother with little scotes like that.easy enough to smack them around but* never know what the little f ucks might be carrying on them nowadays.* :cursing:


this is so true as well unfortunately,just tonight i was talking to the guy i am prepping for a show this year,he was telling me about the night 2 years ago he was on bus home with his shopping and this skaghead looking thing was growling at him,he asked the guy what he was growling at and the guy said 'you ya pr1ck'

So my mate tells him to get off the bus with him if he has a problem and they'll sort it out,so off they get,mate gets off the bus and sits his shopping bags down,turns around to skaghead who is standing arms outstretched shouting 'mon then ya pr1ck!!'

Mate steps forward and cleans him with a dig on the chin,as he hits the dek he then takes a hoof at his head,he said admitadly he did get carried away doing that and the way the guys head bounced looked horrible,so he thought fuk this i'm off,grabbed his bags and set off down the street.

He said cpl minutes later he hears this pittering of feet and turns round to see what it is,pr1ck skaghead was running at him,about 5 feet from him by time he realised and took a swipe at my mate,he said he felt something drag at his neck,the skag pr1ck ran off like a bat out of hell he said,he then looked down at his pale blue t shirt he had on and realised there was blood p1ssing out and all over him,the skag pr1ck had slashed him with a stanley right at the flesh of the neck where your jugular runs.....luckily for him he was in hospital sharpish and the girl stitching him up let him see in the mirror as she cleaned his wound his jugular vein pulsing away fortunately untouched sitting in a 5 inch open wound.

Left him scarred for life now and all the more bitter towards cvnts like that.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> this is so true as well unfortunately,just tonight i was talking to the guy i am prepping for a show this year,he was telling me about the night 2 years ago he was on bus home with his shopping and this skaghead looking thing was growling at him,he asked the guy what he was growling at and the guy said 'you ya pr1ck'
> 
> So my mate tells him to get off the bus with him if he has a problem and they'll sort it out,so off they get,mate gets off the bus and sits his shopping bags down,turns around to skaghead who is standing arms outstretched shouting 'mon then ya pr1ck!!'
> 
> ...


f.uck!!!!!


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

weeman said:


> this is so true as well unfortunately,just tonight i was talking to the guy i am prepping for a show this year,he was telling me about the night 2 years ago he was on bus home with his shopping and this skaghead looking thing was growling at him,he asked the guy what he was growling at and the guy said 'you ya pr1ck'
> 
> So my mate tells him to get off the bus with him if he has a problem and they'll sort it out,so off they get,mate gets off the bus and sits his shopping bags down,turns around to skaghead who is standing arms outstretched shouting 'mon then ya pr1ck!!'
> 
> ...


Just About sums it up ! i some little chavie pulls out a knife ...personaly I would run like **** ! What happened to the good old days of Quennsbury rules/ on the cobels ?? To many little boys tanke up on white star thinking they can take on the bigger man..imo (aura, not bulk)


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

rs007 said:


> I often wonder - is this just a UK thing?
> 
> Seems no one likes to see anyone do well/improve themselves in this country - maybe some of our US bros can tell us if its the same over there, the negative attitude?


Generally I get really positive comments, but every once in a while a obese women shouts out "your disgusting" at random on a night out. One time it happened, I literally almost choked myself laughing it was so surreal. What made it funnier was that two of her mates (girls) came over shortly after to tell me how they were not with her and how great I looked. 'Twas all very odd.

In general though I get very positive comments, with the other exception of scared old people who normally relax when I say in my best pathe voice "delightful morning to you" trying to emulate the black and white films of the '50.

J


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Generally I get really positive comments, but every once in a while a *obese women *shouts out "your disgusting" at random on a night out. One time it happened, I literally almost choked myself laughing it was so surreal. What made it funnier was that two of her mates (girls) came over shortly after to tell me how they were not with her and how great I looked. 'Twas all very odd.
> 
> In general though I get very positive comments, with the other exception of scared old people who normally relax when I say in my best pathe voice "delightful morning to you" trying to emulate the black and white films of the '50.
> 
> J


*Ding Dong* always works dear boy :thumbup1:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Joshua said:


> *Generally I get really positive comments*, but every once in a while a obese women shouts out "your disgusting" at random on a night out. One time it happened, I literally almost choked myself laughing it was so surreal. What made it funnier was that two of her mates (girls) came over shortly after to tell me how they were not with her and how great I looked. 'Twas all very odd.
> 
> In general though I get very positive comments, with the other exception of scared old people who normally relax when I say in my best pathe voice "delightful morning to you" trying to emulate the black and white films of the '50.
> 
> J


That's because you live in South Wales. Like I said. :beer:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

MillionG said:


> Tbh I think you all just need to move to Swansea, roid heads outnumber natties 10:1.
> 
> Being massive is a right of passage down here..


Very true!

J


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

If you had the energy to fight after leaving the gym....YOU OBVIOUSLY DID NOT TRAIN HARD ENOUGH!!!! :lol:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ah i have mixed feelings with stuff like this, my sis boyfriend had a lad shout some abuse at him for being ginger so he hurled some back, right or wrong he called the guy a ''paki''. so they went ack and forward untill they got into it and my sis bf gave him a kicking. 20 mins later the lad came back so my sis bf says ok if ya want another go we can, they guy walked over to him and before a puch could get thrown stabbed him, he would have been 30 this year, instead he died at 17.

so i just say it depends how you feel at the time. no one on here can say you were right or wrong unless they seen it all pan out as obv you will be tainting it your way.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> ah i have mixed feelings with stuff like this, my sis boyfriend had a lad shout some abuse at him for being ginger so he hurled some back, right or wrong he called the guy a ''paki''. so they went ack and forward untill they got into it and my sis bf gave him a kicking. 20 mins later the lad came back so my sis bf says ok if ya want another go we can, they guy walked over to him and before a puch could get thrown stabbed him, he would have been 30 this year, instead he died at 17.
> 
> so i just say it depends how you feel at the time. no one on here can say you were right or wrong unless they seen it all pan out as obv you will be tainting it your way.


^^^^^very sad

the carying of knives is a huge issue now....much bigger than reported....

it makes me sick to hear stories like this or when a dad gets killed leaving a wife and kids behind....

i conect it to the cheap drugs, cheap booze and general lack of respect in some of the youth today.....i mean they dont even think twice about kniffing someone...the days of fists are comming to an end.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

Dalton1988 said:


> Yeah of course. There was 2 of them, roughly my age by the looks of them. They thought they were hard. I showed them that they wernt. I wasnt the one thinking I was awsome or anything or trying to show off and frighten people. Just going to the library to do some work.
> 
> Just seen your from middlesbrough. it wasnt a relative of yours that was mouthing off to me was it?


you bullying me now "big fella"? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: COCKK :cursing:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> ^^^^^very sad
> 
> the carying of knives is a huge issue now....much bigger than reported....
> 
> ...


Days of fisty cuffs came to a end a long time ago mate. I used to live in a place called grangetown in middlesbrough, rougth as old boots i been stabbed 3 times, once in leg, once in wrist protecting my head lol, and once in ****. I was only 14 at time of first one.

Thats a good 13 years ago, everywere is just starting to catch up to the sh1t holes in north thats all :lol: I always thought scotland was really bad for it tbh. Did i deserve being stabbed, mayb but its like i said in earlyier post dont start sh1t your not willing to see threw. The lads deserved all they got in this case of op imo, but then if they had have pulled a knife out then the op would have had to deal with it. Again its all about what your willing to see threw and if its really worth hassle it could cause lol.

was it teeside uni if so says it all.


----------



## Dalton1988 (Mar 6, 2010)

leafman said:


> was it teeside uni if so says it all.


yeah lol. They probably were from G-town aswel lol


----------



## tinkerbabe (Feb 15, 2010)

"you are young you will learn"...you should have just ignored them and walked away...if the girl was only 14 im guessing they guys werent much older so you basically picked a fight with kids? So what did you teach them? That you act like a kid too?

*Real hard men* pick their battles...theres a time to walk and a time to stand your ground...that wasnt it!


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

better to just smack the chavs before they say anything just in case they were thinking it!!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

leafman said:


> Days of fisty cuffs came to a end a long time ago mate. I used to live in a place called *grangetown in middlesbrough*, rougth as old boots i been stabbed 3 times, once in leg, once in wrist protecting my head lol, and once in ****. I was only 14 at time of first one.
> 
> Thats a good 13 years ago, everywere is just starting to catch up to the sh1t holes in north thats all :lol: I always thought scotland was really bad for it tbh. Did i deserve being stabbed, mayb but its like i said in earlyier post dont start sh1t your not willing to see threw. The lads deserved all they got in this case of op imo, but then if they had have pulled a knife out then the op would have had to deal with it. Again its all about what your willing to see threw and if its really worth hassle it could cause lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Trouble nowadays is people think he's hard , he carries a knife. No he isn't, he's a ***.

Think it's my generation that's to blame, it's us that started all this kicking people on the deck. My fathers generation just had a fight and when you went down, you'd lost . Suppose if you're getting stamped on if you lose, then you make sure you don't.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

tinkerbabe said:


> "you are young you will learn"...you should have just ignored them and walked away...if the girl was only 14 im guessing they guys werent much older so you basically picked a fight with kids? So what did you teach them? That you act like a kid too?
> 
> *Real hard men* pick their battles...theres a time to walk and a time to stand your ground...that wasnt it!


What the fck are you on about???]

You live in a fckin dream world

its got fck all to do with Being a HArd man, its a matter of not tolerating un called for abuse

WTF you know about hard anyway

in fact hard men dont condiser themselves such they just do what have to do

go comment on something u actually know something about


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

jw007 said:


> What the fck are you on about???]
> 
> You live in a fckin dream world
> 
> ...


It looks like you are the governing body when it comes to being hard


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Dalton1988 said:


> yeah lol. They probably were from G-town aswel lol


Lmao wouldnt suprise me, teeside uni is were young uns used to go to rob people :whistling:



Jem said:


> Last i knew it was jem, but im no longer around them parts too much now. I go to see family and few old mates but try stay away from boro now. Its not like i dont like boro, but when u see 14 year old lass`s u knew at school on game it sort of makes u wanna bring ur kids up elsewere lol. My ife was sooooo different then lol. Im pretty sure de niros is still there tho :confused1: could be wrong like.
> 
> I agree with this, it all depends what you class as a hard man lol. I know people half size of most lads on here who you wouldnt look twice at but if sh1t hits fan would be a handfull for anyone. Truelly hard people normally keep quiet and dont look upon themselves as being hard, unless your talking about bullys meaning your lee duffys (was good mate of mine r.i.p) or viv grames and so on. But people like that always end up dead tbh. Again moral of story dont start somat you cant finish or see threw.
> 
> Ohh and now i know u were in boro im suprised you didnt get a knife pulled on you tbh. Just be carefull mate, but id have done same.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

tinkerbabe said:


> "you are young you will learn"...you should have just ignored them and walked away...if the girl was only 14 im guessing they guys werent much older so you basically picked a fight with kids? So what did you teach them? That you act like a kid too?
> 
> *Real hard men* pick their battles...theres a time to walk and a time to stand your ground...that wasnt it!


I agree with the young and you will learn, but learn to what exactly? Learn to walk away when someone shouts abuse at you? For some people its easy to walk away. My ex missus has helped me walk away from things so many times ive lost count. I tried to pull a pair of garden shears on a huge beast of a bloke in a garage who was shouting abuse at my missus coz car had broke down and he had to drive round it, while i was in toilet and i came out to catch him,my kid was in back of car and i lost it. In end missus grabbed shears before me and started sayin there was camaras everywere and i thought twice lol but it killed me to leave it and walk away lol.

Point is its far easyier for some people to walk away than others. Everyone is different. And you say real hard men pick there fights pmsl. No thats not case if that was case then they wouldnt really be hard imo, as they would only be fighting winda lickers. Not everyone is perfect i bet the op started this thread as his blood was still pumping and prob still had shakes the lot.

Some people live in a dream world and dont know what its like to live in a truelly rougth place. Im in leeds now and was told were i live now was really bad (Halton Moor) pmsl. To me is ace and not rougth at all, compare this place to some of the sh1t holes in boro and it dont come close. Someone shouts abuse at you or gets cheeky for know reason they deserve alll they get, but only react if your willing to go all way if it comes to it, as you could end up laying in your own claret. Now im off to eat and im saying no more on subject 

The world would be a wonderful place if everyone just walked away eh lol.


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Dalton1988 said:


> well since im 12 now, under 16 would be peodo, 14 would be too peado. Peado is still bad and not acceptable. Too peado is erm... Well if she was my daughter I would lynch the lad and she wouldnt ever be allowed out the house.


Your 12 :confused1:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

AHAHAHAHA reps for the eagle eye


----------



## Dalton1988 (Mar 6, 2010)

Paulieb said:


> Your 12 :confused1:


lol sorry, 21. If I was getting called a roid head at 12 that would be pritty ****ed up!


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Witch-King said:


> AHAHAHAHA reps for the eagle eye


Thank you :thumb:


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Dalton1988 said:


> lol sorry, 21. If I was getting called a roid head at 12 that would be pritty ****ed up!


Yes it would!


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

some classic threads/posts today.........

some people must go round with their eye's shut......

just dont know wat to say..........................lol


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Dalton1988 said:


> Yeah of course. There was 2 of them, roughly my age by the looks of them. They thought they were hard. *I showed them that they wernt*. I wasnt the one thinking I was awsome or anything or trying to show off and frighten people. Just going to the library to do some work.
> 
> Just seen your from middlesbrough. it wasnt a relative of yours that was mouthing off to me was it?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Have you done a lesson of MMA by any chance and now think you're "hard as fvck"?


----------



## tinkerbabe (Feb 15, 2010)

jw007 said:


> What the fck are you on about???]
> 
> You live in a fckin dream world
> 
> ...


Wow that really bothered you didnt it..

i read it back after your post and it does sound weird doesnt read right...SORRY.i was doing that thing from the films "you are young and you will learn" (i know pathetic)

What i meant was that sometimes you have to pick your battles its not worth getting injured or knifed for something that in the scale of things isnt that important what op said he was called wasnt that big a deal...he could have walked on.. going back and getting in their face could have backfired

I was being sarcastic about the hardman thing not literal (obviously didnt read that way)

Sadly i dont live in a dream world (wouldnt mind)

And i do know something about it ...sometimes these people use it against you...my lad ended up getting charged pulling the exact same kind of stunt at the same age...the fact that he went back then hit the guy went against him...when it boiled down to it it was really stupid and a whole lot of trouble.. for my lad being called a name?...childish

no offense was intended


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

You can get more of what you want

With a kind word, and a gun

Than you can, with just a kind word... Al Capone

Wise fekker lol


----------

